# Interesting knitting site with lots of patterns



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Someone else actually response to a pattern request and this was the site. When I went to it, I was surprised how many patterns were available.

http://www.knittingpatternsgalore.com/item_type-baby-blankets.html


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Very interesting site. They really do have patterns galore! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Terrific site. Thank you


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! With the filters they have set up you can really find exactly the pattern you are looking for. I have definitely saved this one for a rainy day.lots of time to spend surfing! Thanks so much for the post and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

Wonderful site!!! Thank you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh thanks!!! I think I have worn out Ravelry looking for pattern.. LOL like I need more patterns...  but they are so much fun to collect and take up very little space...(at first.. I'm on binder 4 or 5 now)


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

Wonderful site - thank you for sharing


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Someone else actually response to a pattern request and this was the site. When I went to it, I was surprised how many patterns were available.
> 
> http://www.knittingpatternsgalore.com/item_type-baby-blankets.html


Did anyone have a problem with errors in getting patterns?
I tried 2 different patterns & got error


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Yes I couldn't get anything happening but I put that down to using my work computer. I will try again when I get home, no doubt there are firewalls on work computer that are blocking it.


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

What a site. Thank you for posting.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, lots there to check out


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great site, Thanks!


----------



## Hildegsrde (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you. Now for a few hours browsing


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Have subscribed for their updates and found a pattern for a cowl.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Lots of patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

This looks to be one of the better sites for patterns. Easy to access the pattern source and print. I am sure I will use many of the patterns that are offered. Thank you for posting this gem.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

This site has been bookmarked! What an array of choices.
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## waychar07 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the site. There is one for crochet also.
http://www.*************************/


----------



## dhkc (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you. I saved this with a bookmark. Tons of patterns with a really good search engine. So glad you passed it on. Dawn


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you. Had not seen this one before.


----------



## Becky O (Aug 10, 2011)

I could stay on this site for month  Thank you
BUNNY


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Ditto, I've bookmarked and will be browsing it this week-end.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

A great site. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I'm a free pattern junkie and you just fed my habit!


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Deb's Keepn Bzy said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm a free pattern junkie and you just fed my habit!


Mine too


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Many thanks for a great link


----------

